

Ask HN: Review my Android mod Startup - camdykeman

Frontpage lets you browse your favourite news and social feeds from your Android Lock Screen. No inputting passwords or fumbling through multiple apps.<p>It is very much a minimum viable product right now - it has minimal functionality and a lot of work still to be done.<p>Once installed, simply activate Frontpage from Frontpage's settings tab, turn the screen off, and when you turn it back on you can begin browsing content.<p>We'd love to hear what you think!<p>http://www.frontpageapp.com
======
rbchv
In your landing page, the "Get it on Google Play" button is blocking the top
menu bar.

Also, your product has the same name as a Microsoft product. That's a bad
idea. You're never going to get any traffic even if someone searches for your
exact name, plus if you ever get even a little big Microsoft's legal team is
going to be all over you.

~~~
camdykeman
Hi rbchv, thanks for taking a minute to check out Frontpage.

The site has some issues for sure. Try zooming out - unfortunately it is
currently styled with a native width of 1300 which is too wide and causes some
resizing problems.

As for the name, there are standards in place regarding trademarks and logos
which require a level of similarity between products. There is no conflict
here. Thanks for looking out though!

What did you think of the app itself? Try it out!

------
camdykeman
The price is free!

frontpageapp.com

